# Pizza Sauce Request



## tacman (Jul 28, 2009)

I have been inspired by all the delicious looking pizzas I have recently looked at and want to give it a go.

However, I am not inspired by the store bought pizza sauces I have had in the past.

Does anyone have a killer pizza sauce recipe they make from scratch and are willing to share?


----------



## snowball (Jul 29, 2009)

Check out this one:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...a+sauce+recipe

Regards,
Snowball


----------



## deltadude (Jul 29, 2009)

Like a lot of great tasting food, keeping it simple can get some amazing results.

Basic Red tomato sauce is very basic.  The key is the tomatoes you use.  Most pizza restaurants use either Stanislaus or Escalon tomato products.  Stanislaus to the best of my knowledge is only sold commercially.  You can find Escalon's  6 in 1 tomatoes.  6 in 1 is the best freshest tomatoes cooked with NOTHING, no citrus acid, just its own natural juice and sugar plus water.  A lot of home pizza people in the know use 6 in 1.  I had to look at like 8 different stores before I finally found it.

I use one can 28 oz I think.  (I drain off about 1/3 the juice *save it you can add it back in if you like your sauce thinner.
These ingredients in small quantities i.e. 1/8 spoon
• Fresh ground black pepper
• ground dry oregano
• granulated garlic
• granulated onion
• kosher salt
Adjust quantities to your taste.
No cooking required.
By using the dry ingredients this will store in fridge for a several weeks.
Make the sauce the night before you will be making pizza.
Add fresh chopped basil and or minced garlic to the sauce or directly to the pizza.

Rem. you want the tomato taste, not an overseason red sauce.  When you make your pizza you really don't need a lot of sauce, try just a thin layer of sauce on your first pizza and add a little more till you get what you like best.

This should get you started


----------



## tacman (Jul 29, 2009)

This looks simple enough and I like he fact that it makes enough for about a meal as I would prefer to make it fresh as opposed to proccessing large amounts and storing.... thanks I will give it a try.


----------



## deltadude (Jul 30, 2009)

The recipe I gave with the 6 in 1 28oz will be enough for a 8 to 12 15" pizzas depending how thick you like your sauce.   You can only get 6 in 1 in one size.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Aug 1, 2009)

Got this from someone else  years ago and been using it ever since.



1 large 20 - 24oz can of crushed tomatoes drained.
Several shakes of red pepper flakes
1 Tsp of garlic powder
  Couple dashes onion powder
1/2 tsp dried basil
1/4 tsp oregano
A good shake/turn of black pepper 
  Salt as desired - let it simmer a bit before you add this a pinch of sugar - again do this after it simmer a bit.

 mix all together and simmer for at least a half hour and let cool. Taste when both warm and cooled. 


  optional 1/4-1/2 tsp pizza seasoning


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 1, 2009)

We have a delemma the other night we didn't have any spagetti sauce so we made some and I think it would work fine. We have a home herb garden with many differant herbs. Take some crushed tomatoes or tomatoe sauce and added fresh basil and fresh oregano some parsley and good handful of garlic 3-4 gloves. Throw it all in a saute pan and heat it and theres your pizza sauce make alot because it's really good the next day.


----------

